# Sublimation paper leaving yellowing on T-Shirt



## stefanyk (Oct 24, 2019)

Hello. I am having an issue when pressing sublimation prints on to poly cotton and poly t-shirts. I have followed temp, pressure, and time instructions per manufacture specifications for the materials I am using. I am using an Epson WF 7710 printer. I am thinking it's quite possibly my sublimation transfer paper. I pressed a 50/50 poly cotton shirt with a transfer I ordered from someone else and it pressed fine. Pressed another shirt, same material, temp, pressure and time with one of my transfers and it yellowed all around where the paper was touching the shirt. The actual image transferred and looked great. It's just the yellowing around it. It's ruined about 6 shirts now. Should I order a different type of paper and see if that corrects the issue? Thanks so much.


----------



## Amw (Jul 2, 2012)

stefanyk said:


> Hello. I am having an issue when pressing sublimation prints on to poly cotton and poly t-shirts. I have followed temp, pressure, and time instructions per manufacture specifications for the materials I am using. I am using an Epson WF 7710 printer. I am thinking it's quite possibly my sublimation transfer paper. I pressed a 50/50 poly cotton shirt with a transfer I ordered from someone else and it pressed fine. Pressed another shirt, same material, temp, pressure and time with one of my transfers and it yellowed all around where the paper was touching the shirt. The actual image transferred and looked great. It's just the yellowing around it. It's ruined about 6 shirts now. Should I order a different type of paper and see if that corrects the issue? Thanks so much.



What kind of paper are you using?
For testing, use copy paper and see if you get the same results.

If you do...
It could be your profile, or it could be your art.
Art:
You may not have the background "pure white" (RGB 255,255,255 or CMKY 0000). In most cases you should design in RGB if you are not.
Profile:
You may not be using the correct profile for your printer/ink combo.
Or you may not be turning off color management in the printer driver.

.


----------



## stefanyk (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks so much for you're feedback. I am using A-Sub sublimation paper. To change these settings do I do this in my printer drive? The files are PNG files and show a transparent background. How can I make sure that the backgrounds are white?


----------



## PatWibble (Mar 7, 2014)

What software are you using?


If you are printing from windows photo viewer then a png with a clear background will probably print with an off colour box around it. Not something you can change in the printer settings.



You will need to print from some 'proper' vector or photo software, and then the image will automatically print with a clear background.


----------



## stefanyk (Oct 24, 2019)

Thanks so much for your feedback! I am using photoshop to print my images. I'm going to try the copy paper print and if that does the same thing maybe I have something wrong in my photoshop settings?


----------



## into the T (Aug 22, 2015)

export png as jpg at 100% quality, then print and see what happens


----------

